# scilab et sip



## canal8 (21 Juillet 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il entendu parler de SIP (Signal Image Processing)
pour Scilab ? Si, oui est-ce possible de la faire fonctionner sur
notre plateforme via X11 avec Scilab (installé par Fink : procèdure
décrite sur le site de l'inria).

SIP n'étant pas dispo via le projet Fink.

Merci d'avance.


----------

